# could someone tell me what is wrong with my goats teats



## ruby2013 (Jun 14, 2013)

She is a 4 month old Nubian doe. and has deep dents/pits on them they are also leaking clear fluid.


----------



## cowsandrabbits (Aug 11, 2014)

You need to call a vet. Is she in milk?


----------



## ruby2013 (Jun 14, 2013)

no she is only 4 months old. I am not sure if my vet will know what it is. but I guess I will have to bring her in and see what they say. I was hoping some experienced goat breeders on this forum have seen this before. I am thinking about putting some penicillin up there and seeing if it helps


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

Give it alittle bit and hopefully someone that has been on here awhile will reply. I wish I could tell you something but I have no clue so I am not going to even try!  it's hard to find a goat vet that really knows what they are talking about!!!:-/


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

You don't have your location in your signature so I don't know where you are. However, I would consider emailing these photos to a vet college.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

When did this start? Have they always been this way?


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks to me like she has rudimentary teats that have only the orifice showing, and it's a pretty serious malformation. I hate to say this, but cull her. Sorry.

I had a goat that had ONE of those tucked up under her thigh, high on her teat. It leaked milk when she lactated.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Those are very strange looking teats. I agree with seeing about sending pictures to a veterinary college. And I also would not breed that doe. Please update your profile to reflect your location and the breed of goats that you have. (You can put it in your signature...that helps us to help you.)


----------



## ruby2013 (Jun 14, 2013)

I am from KY, as far as I know I don't think she had them when I brought her home, I can remember her having a nice cute little udder and teats but then again she was only two weeks and she grow a lot since then. I paid a lot of money for this doe and was planning on showing her and I would hate to cull her. I think I will send my pictures to the state vet and see what they say. very disappointed my luck too.


----------



## ruby2013 (Jun 14, 2013)

inside the dents there is no orifice hole


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Is the fluid leaking out on it's own or are you expressing it out? How long has this been going on? I think I would give her some Benedryl to see if it might be an allergic reaction to a bite, sting or something she might have laid down in. 
If you are squeezing her teats and expressing this fluid out, I would recommend you NOT do that. Those teats need to remain sealed until this doe freshens the first time. Now that they are opened, I would put in a DRY COW intrammamary infusion. Dip the teats for several days and leave it alone.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you contacted her breeder to see if they have ever had anything like this pop up before?


----------



## ruby2013 (Jun 14, 2013)

to be honest I don't know how long it had been going on. I don't examine her teats often. I was thinking about using today on her. I am also waiting to here back from the state vet. yes I have contacted the breeder and we are working together on this as well.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I have two does who have those. They are like extra teats that didn't grow and leak milk when they are lactating. One had a tiny orifice inside the "fold" and was unnoticeable until she matured. The one I have now doesn't seem to have an actual opening. The skin is so thin inside the "fold" that the milk oozes out. 

The 2 does who had this (in 30+ years of breeding them) were from extremely high production breeding. The one i have now I am keeping, but her kids go for meat.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I would NOT use Today on this goat. There is NO indication of infection. There is, however, malformation. Contact the breeder. Send the goat back. Get your money back.


----------



## ruby2013 (Jun 14, 2013)

well I am pretty sure I am going to take a lose on this goat. breeder thinks it some kind of infection, I am thinking genetic. still waiting to hear back from state vet. it is a shame she is a wonderful doeling other wise. this whole issue has just has turned me off from goats and I told my husband several time in the last week I just want to sell them all. I figure I will just see what happens when she freshens next year and sell her at pet quality. maybe the lord is just telling me goats are not for me.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Absolutely get a professional opinion. The dimples are a deformity. You should be refunded your money or get a replacement goat.

Maybe God is seeing how tenacious you can be making your dream come true.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I agree with Alice/Rose. That is not an infection. It is absolutely a deformity.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Absolutely a defect. Breeder sold you a defective animal. Deformities happen when you breed animals. It happens to humans also. Get the professional word and tell the breeder to make good or you will see a lawyer.


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

Dear, dear Ruby....Raising any animal can be a trying experience. I know exactly how you feel right now as my last kidding season was a complete NIGHTMARE:/: Before the fiascos I felt like I had a pretty good handle on raising these noble beasts and afterwards I felt like I had no business raising such fickle creatures. Wait until things settle down before making any hasty decisions you may regret later. I don't know how long you've had goats or your motivations, but these things do happen to goats and they are not anybody's fault. A reputable breeder will refund or exchange goats, but sometimes you have to cull...As a good friend told me, "Janice, If you are going to have livestock, you are going to have dead stock". 
I wish you all the best,
janice


----------



## SolsticeSun (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a 3 teated doe (she's a cull, I know....but she also milks decently well and we need milk) and between her dummy teat and her working teat she has a fold like these look like and it does leak milk when she's milked. I agree that it's a defect. I think if you freshened her they would appear more smoothed out but would leak when full- that's my guess. I can tell you from experience that getting milk all over your hands while you are trying to milk it just plain gross. We have a work around with ours but for that many little potential leaky spots, you'd have a hard time getting away from it


----------



## SolsticeSun (Feb 23, 2013)

To show you what mine looks like.....

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-WE-s-FNh0vajlPRGIxZ0dFNVk/edit?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-WE-s-FNh0vcUtpT1M3TjYxRTg/edit?usp=sharing

Sorry, I couldn't figure out how to embed the image.


----------



## ruby2013 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you for all the words of engagement. I am also convince it is a defect. but I don't think I will be able to give this goat up. my 6 year old daughter loves her very much. so I guess my daughter could use her for showmanship if she wants to do that next year. she is a very sweet goat and walks on a lead excellent. I will probably just sell her offspring as unregister pet quality to future buyers. That's what most people are looking for in my area anyway. I am not stressing out about it any more. it is what it is.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't think this is so abnormal. I'd bet she is very dairy. I had a doe with a *thin spot* on her teats that would leak a bit when being milked. Can't remember what it was called. ??? I've had doelings also with these folds that freshened perfectly normal. 
Is she *leaking* fluid... or are you squeezing? Please don't squeeze.  Until she freshens.  I would dip them and leave them be.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry. I totally missed pages 2-3.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd want to freshen her and see what happens. Hate to judge her as just a kid...it is weird though.


----------

